# Please someone translate this letter



## AhmedRezk (Mar 8, 2018)

Please, I need someone to translate this Refusal Letter from the Germany Embassy in Riyadh and how can I do an appeal of this decision? what are the procedures?
Thanks


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

The quick version is, we don't have to give you a reason for saying no but we will anyway. First, we don't think you have a good enough plan for finding work. Second, we aren't convinced that you have the financial means to support yourself.

There is no mention of appeal, which I would assume is not possible.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Pretty much what Nononymus said.

The financial bit seems to hinge on 'adequate proof' of finances - how did you show that you have enough money to support yourself for six months in Germany?

Is there a second page to this letter? Information regarding appeals usually comes towards the end, near the signature.

Learning German might help - both for the job search and to convince visa authorities that you are serious about finding a job and likely to succeed.


----------



## AhmedRezk (Mar 8, 2018)

ALKB said:


> Pretty much what Nononymus said.
> 
> The financial bit seems to hinge on 'adequate proof' of finances - how did you show that you have enough money to support yourself for six months in Germany?
> 
> ...


I submitted a bank statement and the visa section told me it will accept because I have more than 4000 euro in my balance.
I don't know why they refused.
I'm so sad because this was my dream to work in Germany, but this will not make me hate Germany because I know the value of this big country, and I'm one of the persons who love this country so much.
anyway, it seems to me it is over, and no way i will not take any visa.
thank you So much ALKB


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

AhmedRezk said:


> I submitted a bank statement and the visa section told me it will accept because I have more than 4000 euro in my balance.
> I don't know why they refused.
> I'm so sad because this was my dream to work in Germany, but this will not make me hate Germany because I know the value of this big country, and I'm one of the persons who love this country so much.
> anyway, it seems to me it is over, and no way i will not take any visa.
> thank you So much ALKB


Visa section or VFS employee?

When you say bank statement, did that cover the six months prior to application?

The guidance for jobseeker visa on the website of the German Embassy in Riyad clearly says either a blocked account in Germany OR 6 months worth of bank statement showing the required amount.

Did you provide that?

If not, re-application with specified supporting documents and maybe a bit more thorough preparation regarding your research/plans/strategy would seem worthwhile.

If working in Germany is your dream,
then don't give up just yet.


----------



## AhmedRezk (Mar 8, 2018)

ALKB said:


> Visa section or VFS employee?
> 
> When you say bank statement, did that cover the six months prior to application?
> 
> ...


thank you so much ALKB, you are so kind, and I appreciate your trying to help me. 
I submitted Bank statement within my documents to the visa section, not VFS, also the bank statement cover the six months prior to my application, and my balance was 4200 euro.
I think they will not give me the visa if I do everything. except I have a job offer or if I do contact a company to arrange a job interview there in Germany and this is impossible.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

AhmedRezk said:


> how can I do an appeal of this decision? what are the procedures?


Why do you want to appeal the decision? 

Your application was rejected because you don't have sufficient funds and do not seem to understand the German job market nor your job prospects. Based on your posts in your other threads, it seems that the Embassy made the correct decision and that you don't have any grounds to appeal.

If you want to have any chance of appealing the decision, you need to provide proof that you have sufficient funds AND convince the authorities that you have a realistic chance of finding a job. Without even an offer of an interview I don't think you'll be able to successfully appeal.


----------



## AhmedRezk (Mar 8, 2018)

*Sunshine* said:


> Why do you want to appeal the decision?
> 
> Your application was rejected because you don't have sufficient funds and do not seem to understand the German job market nor your job prospects. Based on your posts in your other threads, it seems that the Embassy made the correct decision and that you don't have any grounds to appeal.
> 
> If you want to have any chance of appealing the decision, you need to provide proof that you have sufficient funds AND convince the authorities that you have a realistic chance of finding a job. Without even an offer of an interview I don't think you'll be able to successfully appeal.


Thank You


----------

